# Canning question



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I read an article today about canning potatoes. One person added that they raw-pack pressure can potatoes, carrots, onions and celery together as an all-in-one mixture for crock pot beef roasts. This sounds good to me. Then I realized that I should be able to add raw beef cubes to this mixture and pressure can the whole mix and have a meal in a jar. Maybe season the liquid with beef bullion cubes or onion soup powder. Anyone ever do something like this? 

Just an FYI.... I have sucessfully pressure canned beef cubes before. My butcher suggested I use sirloin roast as this cut is super lean. The canned beef turned out OK, but a little tough. I figured I make take my above meal in a jar and crock pot it for a few hours to see if it would get a little more tender. What do you think?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> One person added that they raw-pack pressure can potatoes, carrots, onions and celery together as an all-in-one mixture for crock pot beef roasts. This sounds good to me. Then I realized that I should be able to add raw beef cubes to this mixture and pressure can the whole mix and have a meal in a jar. Maybe season the liquid with beef bullion cubes or onion soup powder. Anyone ever do something like this?


Yes, don't plan on trying to patent the idea, it's been around for a while, called *"Dinty Moore Beef Stew"* I know some folk will say yuck, but if you can it yourself then you probably can do better, I know it was a staple while camping when I was a kid, and it was good. It is salty, but has more beef/carrots/potatoes than it's competitors.

*Rancher*


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just an FYI.... I have sucessfully pressure canned beef cubes before. My butcher suggested I use sirloin roast as this cut is super lean. The canned beef turned out OK, but a little tough. I figured I make take my above meal in a jar and crock pot it for a few hours to see if it would get a little more tender. What do you think?


Like AZrancher said, . . . it's been done before.

BUT, . . . you said "The canned beef turned out OK, but a little tough", which makes me have to ask the question: did you use a water bath canner or a pressure canner?

When I do venison or beef in my pressure canner (pints: 10 or 11 pounds pressure for 75 minutes IIRC) they turn out fork tender, . . . NEVER ONE piece is tough.

The most modern thinking is never to water bath can meat, . . . only use a pressure canner.

PLUS, . . . canned potatoes CAN PICK UP botulism because there is not enough acidity in there to kill the germs. Nearby, a church dinner killed a couple people, and sickened 50 or so from potato salad made from canned potatoes. That, I believe, is why most of it has that extra "salty" that AZ mentioned.

But good luck with your project.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pressure canner. I've been canning for a few years and I know to use the pressure cooker on low acid foods. We are on the same wavelength. I was thinking Dinty Moore beef stew last nite as 
I typed. But I wasn't really sure about raw packing the meat. I really can't think of any reason against it, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to run it by you all cause 
I was sure someone here had probably done it before. I will be retiring in a couple of days so I will finally have time for projects like this one. I will post my results. Thanks to all for your input.


----------

